# Hysteroscopy cost?



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi

I need to get this done as part of the next treatment. My clinic has suggested getting it done in the UK rather than in Spain

Has anyone had this privately?  What did it cost you?

Thanks


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Curlygirl
I did this as part of my last cycle, I can't remember exactly but think it was about £2-2.5k.  I was lucky and could do it through my OH 's private health insurance he has through work.  Spain was going to be a lot cheaper but by the time I factored in flights and hotels, the saving came down to a few hundred and I figured that I'd rather have home comforts.

Good luck
Turia x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I’m sure when we looked at the cost it was cheaper to fly to the Czech Republic and have it done at Reprofit than in the UK: I’m sure it was 500e, and with flights and hotel and a weekend away it would have been less than £1000, which was half what our clinic charged. But that was a few years ago and my memory isn’t the best!

Xxx


----------

